# Internet Anbieter mit 10+ Mbit upload ohne drosselung?



## Psychoduckx (19. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand solche anerbietet?


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2013)

Privat- oder Geschäftskunde ? 

Für Privat: Alle VDSL Anbieter und einige, wenige Kabelanbieter (nicht: KabelDeutschland, Unitymedia, KabelBW, etc.), 
wie zum Beispiel an.de. 

[SPASS]
Willst du jetzt, wo Mega(upload) wieder da ist, kräftig warez hochladen ? 
[/SPASS]


----------



## rabe08 (19. Januar 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Aber wofür braucht man das???


 
Mal scharf nachdenken... ... ... Wenn man vielleicht zu Hause einen Server betreiben will? Da hätte man drauf kommen können.


----------



## Combi (19. Januar 2013)

hab unity,bin super zufrieden..
ne 52er leitung mit bis zu 6900 kb/s download...aber nur 1100-1200kb/s up-speed..
wie zur hölle kommt man auf 10mbit up-speed?!
hab ich was verpasst?!
shit,hätte ich doch upper machen können (bei anderem anbieter) 
bei ner 50er leitung,10 upspeed?!bin echt nich mehr aufm neuesten stand..


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2013)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Mal scharf nachdenken... ... ... Wenn man vielleicht zu Hause einen Server betreiben will? Da hätte man drauf kommen können.


 
Das wird allerdings durch die meisten AGB ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2013)

Wo kein Kläger ist...


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Januar 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> hab unity,bin super zufrieden..
> ne 52er leitung mit bis zu 6900 kb/s download...aber nur 1100-1200kb/s up-speed..
> wie zur hölle kommt man auf 10mbit up-speed?!
> hab ich was verpasst?!
> ...


 
Bit =/= Byte!

Deine 1100-1200 Kb/s sind 1,1-1,2 Mb/s. Das sind 8,8-9,6 Mbit/s. Also nicht weit von den gewünschten 10 Mbit/s weg.


----------



## robbe (19. Januar 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, da kommt eigentlich nur VDSL oder diverse Regionale anbieter in Frage, von den Kabelanbietern fällt mir keiner ein.


----------



## Psychoduckx (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Information Leute!

Ich will einen "1080p 30-60fps live stream" erst als Hobby und spätere vielleicht auch als voll zeit Job betreiben, deswegen suche ich einen ISP mit guter Upload Geschwindigkeit.

Das "GigaNetz" von Telekom könnte ideal sein aber die Drosselung bei 400gb mach es zu einem Witz ...leider.


----------



## WTSHNN (19. Januar 2013)

Psychoduckx schrieb:


> Danke für die Information Leute!
> 
> Ich will einen "1080p 30-60fps live stream" erst als Hobby und spätere vielleicht auch als voll zeit Job betreiben, deswegen suche ich einen ISP mit guter Upload Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Das "GigaNetz" von Telekom könnte ideal sein aber die Drosselung bei 400gb mach es zu einem Witz ...leider.


 
Die Drosselung der Telekom dient eher zur Abschreckung. Ich kenne keinen Fall, bei dem es zur Drosselung gekommen ist.


----------



## Timsu (19. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du genau machen willst, aber falls es in Richtung Let's Plays geht, reichen normalerweise auch 720p mit 25 fps.

Je nachdem wieviel du bereit bist auszugeben, bekommst du sicher auch einen Geschäftskundentarif ohne Drosselung.
Da müsstest du mal beim Anbieter anrufen und nachfragen, wie es mit welchen Businesstarifen und Drosselung aussieht.


----------



## fubii (19. Januar 2013)

Also TakeTV hat ja auch einen 1080p Stream und wie ich das so am Anfang bei ihm mitbekommen habe, nutzt er zwei 50k Leitungen der Telekom. Obwohl es auch nur mit einer zu gehen scheint, da die Telekom es nicht direkt hinbekommen hat die zweite freizuschalten.


----------



## joasas (19. Januar 2013)

Die Telekom bietet symmetrische Anschlüsse mit 20Mbit/s über Glasfaser an, die haben auch einige andere Tarife, frag am besten mal bei der Geschäftskundenhotline nach.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2013)

Aber wie schon geschrieben: Da ist dann die Frage, wie viel ich denn für mein "Hobby" bereit bin auszugeben. 
Ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen, dass das ordentlich Geld kosten kann, eine SDSL Leitung mit 20MBit/s zu nutzen.


----------



## joasas (19. Januar 2013)

Sofern in der Stadt das Giganetz der Telekom verfügbar ist sollte das kein Problem darstellen, für einen Anschluss dürften das grob rund 60-70€ werden (Hardwaremietkosten muss man auch einberechnen), zudem sollte man sofern man beruflich einen solchen Anschluss nutzt Redundanz haben, das macht die Sache dann teuer.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Januar 2013)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen mit 60-70 eus für einen symmetrischen anschluß ! bei einer firma bei uns ist eine 20M leitung geschaltet worden , symmetrisch natürlich und die zahlen inkl. isdn anlagen anschluß über 1000 euro


----------



## joasas (20. Januar 2013)

Die 60-70€ bezog ich nicht auf SDSL sondern generell auf Glasfaser.   Leider kann man bei der Telekom schlecht verlinkten, Call & Surf Comfort Speed und hier die Fiber Option.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2013)

Allerdings sind die Anschlüsse der Telekom mit der Option Fibre noch sehr rar gesäht. 
Wenn er aber die Möglichkeit hat, dann wäre das schon das beste, was er als Privatperson bekommen kann.


----------

